# Crepe Myrtle ?



## DJS (May 7, 2012)

Bees on my Crepe Myrtle, and friends say they are on their bushes also.


----------



## Sam Fugate (Jul 28, 2012)

I read in an archive post that they prefer the "White" blooms as opposed to the red ones. What color is yours ?


----------



## DJS (May 7, 2012)

Mostly see them on white but have seen a few on the red ones.


----------

